# citi/Costco Cashback USA



## francoisp (Sep 28, 2018)

I just learned today that in the US the citi/Costco credit card gives 4% cash back on EV charging. This may have just started this August because my June charging sessions came in at 1% cash back. I don't know if the same benefit exists in Canada.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

I didn't realize that either. Thanks!



https://www.citi.com/credit-cards/citi-costco-anywhere-visa-credit-card


----------



## Tesla blue Y (Feb 13, 2018)

garsh said:


> I didn't realize that either. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.citi.com/credit-cards/citi-costco-anywhere-visa-credit-card


i read that to mean EV charging at Costco which is available Californi,Arizona, Georgia, and New York not in Minnesota


----------



## francoisp (Sep 28, 2018)

Tesla blue Y said:


> i read that to mean EV charging at Costco which is available Californi,Arizona, Georgia, and New York not in Minnesota


I read the same but the citi card customer rep assured me that I got 4% while charging at Tesla superchargers in August and 1% in June. Idk


----------



## francoisp (Sep 28, 2018)

I did a little more research and found this article that is about the 4% cashback on gas but I think we can safely extrapolate to charging.

To summarize it, it's all about how the business is categorized. Most gas stations are categorized as "gas station" and we get 4%. But some gas stations are part of a grocery store or convenience store and may not be categorized as "gas station" thus we get 1%. The funny thing is that something similar happened to me: I bought a $10k travel package and was expecting 3% cashback but got only 1% because the seller had the wrong code.


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

Nice! Just used the last of my free SC miles this weekend.

As for only at Costco EV stations, I read that the other way around. It's good everywhere, INCLUDING at Costco. If it was good only at costco locations, why add the "including" part?


----------



## Tesla blue Y (Feb 13, 2018)

shareef777 said:


> Nice! Just used the last of my free SC miles this weekend.
> 
> As for only at Costco EV stations, I read that the other way around. It's good everywhere, INCLUDING at Costco. If it was good only at costco locations, why add the "including" part?


Looking at is again I can see your logic. I’ll check with the Costco card folks at Citi bank to confirm.


----------



## Tesla blue Y (Feb 13, 2018)

Tesla blue Y said:


> Looking at is again I can see your logic. I’ll check with the Costco card folks at Citi bank to confirm.


I just spoke to CITI bank and Tesla Superchargers-are eligible for the 4% cash back.


----------

